# Neve no Porto - 9 de Janeiro de 2009



## Fernando (9 Jan 2009 às 11:52)

No dia 9 de Janeiro a neve voltou a visitar a cidade do porto após muitos anos de ausência.

Deixo aqui um álbum registado por um amigo na FEUP (Faculdade de Engenharia da Universidade do Porto), próximo do hospital de S.João, por volta das 11:30 da manhã. 

http://picasaweb.google.com/simaobelchior/LetItSnow#

Fica ainda um vídeo registado no mesmo local:


Venham daí essas fotos !!


----------



## Nashville (9 Jan 2009 às 15:46)

*Re: Seg.Especial Entrada Fria - 5 a 11 Janeiro 2009*

boas.


depois de uma pequena voltinha chego agora a casa....
É FABULOSO ESTE FENOMENO POR ESTAS BANDAS
AQUI FICA O REGISTO

ao inicio da tarde  na zona do marques  "PORTO"













E NA ZONA DE CAMPO ""VALONGO""







por aqui ainda nao nevou sigo com 3.1ºc


----------



## Falkor (9 Jan 2009 às 19:54)

Eu nem queria acreditar, mas por volta das 10:30h ia na VCI perto das Antas e qual nao é o meu espanto começa a nevar!

Mais tarde ja na Maia ainda tentei fazer um video com o tlmovel para colocar aqui mas nao ficou grande coisa.

Ja perto de casa em Oliveira do Douro por volta das 15h voltou a nevar.

Belo video a exemplificar o que se passou no Porto esta manha


----------



## VerticalHorizon (9 Jan 2009 às 22:33)

*Re: Seg.Especial Entrada Fria - 5 a 11 Janeiro 2009*

Um belo registo de neve no Distrito do Porto:

Neve no Porto

Neve em Santo Tirso:

Aguardo o vídeo de Paços de Ferreira.


----------



## JoãoDias (10 Jan 2009 às 14:47)

Mais 1 bonita imagem


----------



## MSantos (10 Jan 2009 às 14:58)

João Dias disse:


> Mais 1 bonita imagem



O estádio da Luz ficaria bem mais bonito com neve

Belas fotos  e videos de neve na "IMBICTA"


----------



## Fil (10 Jan 2009 às 18:12)

Isto aqui é o hospital São João? Parece ter sido das únicas zonas da cidade onde houve acumulação


----------



## Dan (10 Jan 2009 às 19:31)

Já era mais que tempo de ver umas imagens destas.



Fil disse:


>


----------



## Minho (10 Jan 2009 às 19:35)

As fotos do Porto causam a mesma sensação que as Lisboa de 2006, espanto e incredibilidade


----------



## iceworld (11 Jan 2009 às 00:05)

Parabéns!!
A foto a ponte D.Luis está óptima.


----------



## Iceberg (11 Jan 2009 às 00:59)

Fotos espectaculares ! 

Mas continuo sem perceber exactamente o que "realmente" nevou no Porto ...

Por exemplo, os meus pais na Senhora da Hora (Matosinhos) disseram que depois de almoço começaram a cair uns flocos, mas que parou logo depois ...

Alguém pode descrever o que realmente nevou no Porto ? Talvez o Nimboestrato ...


----------



## JoãoDias (11 Jan 2009 às 01:42)

Bem, pelo Porto propriamente dito suponho que no centro da cidade (baixa) não tenha nevado muito, possivelmente apenas por alguns minutos é que se teria podido chamar à precipitação de neve. Agora nas zonas um pouco mais afastadas do centro histórico (mas ainda dentro dos limites da cidade) terá caído neve ou água-neve praticamente sempre que havia precipitação. Penso que só no início e no fim dos aguaceiros é que seria mais água do que farrapos. Pelo menos de acordo com os relatos do que fui lendo pelo fórum, e que confirmam o que fui vendo pela manhã e até à hora de almoço na zona do Pólo Universitário.

A minha experiência é engraçada. Passei a manhã toda na de sexta-feira na faculdade com os olhos no meteopt e na janela (de 30 em 30 segundos  ), inclusivamente faltei a uma aula  Por volta das 10.10 vejo algo a cair (na altura não percebi muito bem o que seria). Desço até cá baixo e qual não é o meu espanto que caíam alguns pingos mas de chuva completamente líquida, ao contrário das minhas expectativas. Nem imaginam a minha desilusão, era quase como se o meu sonho tivesse desabado.

Começo a dar uma volta pela zona e em coisa de 10 segundos o aguaceiro intensifica-se ligeiramente e começa a cair neve (mesmo neve, nada dessas misturas  ). Nem imaginam a minha alegria nesse momento   Devo dizer que por essa altura começou mesmo a acumular um pouquinho de neve em algumas zonas (como a imagem que o Fil colocou acima demonstra). Mas o aguaceiro durou apenas 15 minutos e não teve grande intensidade, pelo que não passou dessa pequeníssima acumulação.

Destaco ainda a felicidade estampada nas caras das pessoas, cheguei mesmo a ouvir gente a gritar "Está a nevar"! Mesmo sem praticamente acumulação terá sido certamente o momento meteorológico mais marcante da minha vida, já que tive o prazer de estar no sítio certo na altura certa quando a neve regressou ao Porto, quase 22 anos depois 

Acho que me alonguei um pouco mais do que devia mas acreditem que para alguém que sempre sonhou com este dia, mesmo assistir apenas à queda de neve sem acumulação no Porto deu-me uma alegria indescritível


----------



## Skizzo (11 Jan 2009 às 02:20)

Iceberg disse:


> Fotos espectaculares !
> 
> Mas continuo sem perceber exactamente o que "realmente" nevou no Porto ...
> 
> ...



Moro perto da baixa, e aqui foi neve-água durante uns 10 minutos em "para e arranca". Penso que nas zonas mais altas e frias da cidade, tipo perto do Marquês, Paranhos e das Antas, tenha nevado.


----------



## Skizzo (11 Jan 2009 às 03:10)

qual foi a ultima data oficial de neve no Porto, 87 ou 83?


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (11 Jan 2009 às 13:40)

14 jan. 87


----------



## rozzo (11 Jan 2009 às 15:13)

Não nevou no Porto, mesmo que sem acumulação em Fevereiro de 93? 
Lembro-me bem dessa entrada fria.. A primeira que me chamou a atenção para estas coisas.. 
E tenho uma ideia bem marcada de à hora de almoço estar a dar no Telejornal imagens em directo e a nevar no Porto..
Estou a fazer confusão!?


----------



## nimboestrato (12 Jan 2009 às 03:11)

Iceberg disse:


> ...
> 
> Alguém pode descrever o que realmente nevou no Porto ? Talvez o Nimboestrato ...




Estive em P.Rubras até ao meio-dia numa excitação constante.
Da varanda cá do doce lar , caíram uns flocos sim senhor .
Foram por mim relatados no tópico do seguimento respectivo.Duas vezes nuns breves 5 minutos cada.Depois , verificando que a cota de neve estava obviamente muito baixa e observando na animação de satélite que "aquilo ainda não estava para passar "não hesitei: - desatei a ir pela A4 interior dentro , altitude mais elevada e não precisei de ir mais longe que Baltar:-aliás nem me deixaram . Fui obrigado a sair no "Campo" e pela velhinha estrada Porto /Amarante queria chegar a Penafiel.Aí seria certo e seguro.Não pude . 
O nevão à hora de almoço foi impressionante.Em Baltar, onde pude chegar.
Confesso que me evadi, neste momento histórico mas  em boa hora.
O que nevou no Porto e pelos inúmeros relatos que me chegaram via telemóvel terá sido o que aqui já foi dito:
-nas zonas altas da cidade nevou mesmo ,aqui e ali ,nos mais sombrios dos lugares terá tido até ligeira acumulação ,mas o Porto terá ficado a  pouco mais de 1 grau para estar na presença de  um nevão histórico:
o mesmo que vi a 15 km do Porto, em Baltar  a 250 m de altitude...
No regresso ,Valongo surpreendeu pela acumulação.
E às 3 da tarde ainda caíam alguns flocos misturados com chuva ,
os últimos em P.Rubras.


----------



## actioman (12 Jan 2009 às 10:22)

Que alegria que me deu quando soube que lá tiveram a felicidade de ver cair neve, quase 30 anos depois, na _inbicta carago_! 

Que pena, não terem tido mais acumulação, como as imagens que retenho na memória, duma reportagem que deu na rtp, em que amanhecia o Porto totalmente pintado de branco! Não sei o ano, mas deve ter sido a última vez que aí nevou.
São momentos como este que valem a pena na meteorologia! 

E assim se fez novamente história! 

É linda esta imagem que o Fil postou:


----------



## vitamos (12 Jan 2009 às 11:55)

Imagens belíssimas do Porto mas de facto a da ponte d.Luís é impressionante


----------



## Fernando (12 Jan 2009 às 18:27)

> Isto aqui é o hospital São João? Parece ter sido das únicas zonas da cidade onde houve acumulação



O edifício pertence à Faculdade de Engenharia. A foto foi tirada no lado oposto ao Hospital de S.João.


----------



## Aristocrata (12 Jan 2009 às 19:34)

rozzo disse:


> Não nevou no Porto, mesmo que sem acumulação em Fevereiro de 93?
> Lembro-me bem dessa entrada fria.. A primeira que me chamou a atenção para estas coisas..
> E tenho uma ideia bem marcada de à hora de almoço estar a dar no Telejornal imagens em directo e a nevar no Porto..
> Estou a fazer confusão!?



Confirmo o facto; por aqui, em Paços de ferreira nesse dia também nevou - com escassa acumulação (tratou-se de cúmulos provenientes do noroeste bastantes espaçados entre eles e que no momento do seguinte despejar a sua "fúria" já a neve tinha entretanto derretido) mas sei que alguém presenciou a queda de neve no Hospital De Santo António, mesmo no centro da Cidade - foram poucos minutos e sem acumulação mas foi bonito ao que parece.


----------



## Skizzo (12 Jan 2009 às 20:33)

Hmmm não me lembro bem desse acontecimento. Por que será que foi ignorado então? Não deve ter nevado menos do que nevou dia 9 na cidade?


----------



## VerticalHorizon (13 Jan 2009 às 21:49)

Skizzo disse:


> Moro perto da baixa, e aqui foi neve-água durante uns 10 minutos em "para e arranca". Penso que nas zonas mais altas e frias da cidade, tipo perto do Marquês, Paranhos e das Antas, tenha nevado.



Em Paranhos / Marquês, realmente nevou bem durante 30minutos!! Nevou mesmo com intensidade!


----------



## VerticalHorizon (13 Jan 2009 às 21:54)

rozzo disse:


> Não nevou no Porto, mesmo que sem acumulação em Fevereiro de 93?
> Lembro-me bem dessa entrada fria.. A primeira que me chamou a atenção para estas coisas..
> E tenho uma ideia bem marcada de à hora de almoço estar a dar no Telejornal imagens em directo e a nevar no Porto..
> Estou a fazer confusão!?



Sim!!  é verdade... Mas, eles filmaram a queda de flocos nos estúdios da RTP no monte da virgem.  Lembro-me de muita gente ter presenciado a queda de neve...eu inclusivé assisti a algo que me pareceu neve... embora agora que tenho visto o que é realmente cair neve, começo a duvidar que aquilo fosse realmente neve (mais granizo + neve + água-neve)...


----------



## rozzo (14 Jan 2009 às 13:27)

Pois onde era não sei, só me lembro de ver na tv, se calhar esse sítio que referiram agora! 
Mas que era neve era, e acumulava nos carros, provavelmente apenas durante os aguaceiros e depois derretia. Provável, e coincide a descrição de aguaceiros e abertas com o que me lembro desse dia por Lisboa, onde cada aguaceiro trazia carradas de granizo, mas depois vinha o sol..
Pronto, fico mais descansado!


----------



## ajrebelo (14 Jan 2009 às 18:23)

boas

belas fotos, mais um dia  histórico para meteorologia em Portugal. 

abraços


----------



## Iceberg (15 Jan 2009 às 23:46)

Aristocrata disse:


> Confirmo o facto; por aqui, em Paços de ferreira nesse dia também nevou - com escassa acumulação (tratou-se de cúmulos provenientes do noroeste bastantes espaçados entre eles e que no momento do seguinte despejar a sua "fúria" já a neve tinha entretanto derretido) mas sei que alguém presenciou a queda de neve no Hospital De Santo António, mesmo no centro da Cidade - foram poucos minutos e sem acumulação mas foi bonito ao que parece.



Por acaso, não foi num Domingo, estava a ocorrer um jogo da liga principal de futebol em Paços de Ferreira e começou a nevar no estádio ...

De facto, julgo que em 1993 terá nevado em cotas muito baixas, mas com fraca intensidade ... Também me lembro de ver telhados brancos após precipitação no Porto no dia 4 de Fevereiro de .... falta-me o ano, se calhar foi nesse ano de 1993 ...


----------

